# Plant Trim - Pickup Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

*FREE PLANTS - Pickup Only*

I am rescaping and trimming this weekend. I have the following FREE PLANTS for anyone who wants them:

Bacopa Caroliniana - 6 Top Stems 6" and greater
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Angustifolia' - 3 or 4 Bottom Stems with several side shoots each
Rotala Vietnam - 8 Stems 6" each
Purple Cabomba - 3 Top Stems

1 or 2 stems Ludwigia Cuba, Proserpinica Palustris, and many others (maybe a Crypt or 2, some fast growers, Lilieopsis, Echinodorus Bolivianus, etc.).

PM if interested.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Going in the trash Monday night. Got no more room to start another tank!!!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Arghh...wish I joined sooner. I could have used some of this. Do you have any groundcovering plants?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome to board. I trim my plants quite frequently and will post when I have some headed to the mulcher. Most of what I trim are stem plants. Recently, I got some Glosso and am trying to grow that in one of my CO2 tanks but I don't have any to give away yet. I do have some Echinodorus chain sword that stays short in a low light tank that I can give you.

Occasionally, the Fish Gallery on Greenville at Park Lane gets some glosso in. You might check with them.

How big a section are you trying to cover?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

That would be cool to get some of the chain sword. My area isn't too big. I have a 130g and most of the back and sides are filled in. Here's what it looks like

Just let me know when works good for you! I have baby amazons I can give you if you are interested in those


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

if mike is low on the chain sword i have plenty, it grows so fast that you only need a few plants. mine stays 6 inches tall or less in medium light. like mike said, under low light it stays much shorter.

just let me know if you need some we can arrange a time for pickup.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure that would be great. I'll PM you.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

talk with mike, if you are going to make the trip all the way from garland it would be worth your while if you could also meet with him. he has many tanks and way more plants than me. if you guys can arrange a time then let me know and ill get the echinodorus ready for you. just let me know. i live roughly 7-8 miles from him so its not bad to visit us both.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

If you don't mind a visitor Mike, I would love to come check out your tanks and get some plants. I can offer some amazon sword if you like too


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't mind at all. I will pm you my phone #.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Cool.. I will give you a call this weekend. Want some duckweed?? lol. just kidding.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Cool.. I will give you a call this weekend. Want some duckweed?? lol. just kidding....unless you really want some!


----------

